# Why must they use pokemon music as their call waiting?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Im waiting on line on the phone to buy tickets to George Thorogood and the destroyers and their call waiting music is something from pokemon. I love pokemon as much as the next but it hurts my head. ;-; 
I just wanted to complain.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Nostalgia override.

It's okay. I once had an academic advisor that, when the phone rang, it would play "Gonna Give You ****" by the All American Rejects really loudly and static-y. I hated it.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I want to catch them all  But now there are like 600! too many pokemons... :ugeek:


----------

